# Ground Venison



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Someone from CraigsList has ground Venison for nothing...is it good to give?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

i wont speak too much being that i am new to the raw feeding thing, but it would think that it would be great to give your dog. just not too often being that it's ground, because the calcium phosphorous radio would be unbalanced if ground was given too often without the bone.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Absolutely!
Of course you don't want ground meat to be a huge part of the diet, but for the sake of variety, fantastic! A lot of raw feeders feed a gound meal maybe once per week or so. Some of the beef I feed is ground because it tends to be really expensive otherwise.

Ground meat is not going to throw off the Ca ratio any more than a boneless slab of meat would. Not every meal needs to be or should be bone inclusive.

ETA: if I could get game meat at a reasonable price, I'd probably feed it twice a week, even if it were ground.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I say go for it or send it to me if you don't want it! :biggrin:

I got a bunch of ground elk and beef of cl and I was so excited about it. I feed ground meals a couple times a week because i got so much of it.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Absolutely!
> Of course you don't want ground meat to be a huge part of the diet, but for the sake of variety, fantastic! A lot of raw feeders feed a gound meal maybe once per week or so. Some of the beef I feed is ground because it tends to be really expensive otherwise.
> 
> Ground meat is not going to throw off the Ca ratio any more than a boneless slab of meat would. Not every meal needs to be or should be bone inclusive.
> ...


have you ever given your dog a "cornish hen". they really are perfect sized and only cost me about 1.99 for a pound and a quarter hen. they are basically miniature whole chickens.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> Someone from CraigsList has ground Venison for nothing...is it good to give?


Don't hesitate ... run jump and your car and go get it before someone else does!!! That is a great thing to feed. If I could only feed one meat source and I had access to it, it would be venison.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Don't hesitate ... run jump and your car and go get it before someone else does!!! That is a great thing to feed. If I could only feed one meat source and I had access to it, it would be venison.


cant venison be used to describe a variety of different game meats? you're referring to deer meat right?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> have you ever given your dog a "cornish hen". they really are perfect sized and only cost me about 1.99 for a pound and a quarter hen. they are basically miniature whole chickens.


let's stay on topic here. 
And no, i'd never pay two bucks a pound for any poultry.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I told her I want it.
Thanks again guys, you all are the best. 

I figure I can give chicken backs for a breakfast and an evening meal of the ground venison.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> cant venison be used to describe a variety of different game meats? you're referring to deer meat right?


Umm I'm pretty sure venison only refers to deer meat.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> I told her I want it.
> Thanks again guys, you all are the best.
> 
> I figure I can give chicken backs for a breakfast and an evening meal of the ground venison.


that sounds perfect! The chicken backs are deifnately enough bone for the day. 
I'm so jealous. I was free venison! lol.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> that sounds perfect! The chicken backs are deifnately enough bone for the day.
> I'm so jealous. I was free venison! lol.


can u buy chicken backs at any grocery store? i don't think i've ever seen them. also, the same with turkey necks.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, venison is strictly deer.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> that sounds perfect! The chicken backs are deifnately enough bone for the day.
> I'm so jealous. I was free venison! lol.


I would share if you lived closer.
She said in her email: 
"We have about 10lbs of venison in our freezer and frankly, I'm sick of cooking with the stuff. Come get it if you like."

As for chicken backs, I don't think they are very easy to find normally, I just happen to live near a butcher that calls me when they get them in.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Free venison!?!? Yes!!!!!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

where do u guys get venison?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> where do u guys get venison?


Usually you have to know a hunter and get him to give you some. It's almost impossible to buy.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Todd said:


> where do u guys get venison?


Freezer burned off of craigslist


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Freezer burned off of craigslist


.....ditto.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Post up an ad on CL looking for game meat. Doesn't necessarily have to be freezer burned. The fall is the best time of year to post up asking about it because lots of people who hunt want to clear out last years kill to make room for this years.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep. Ground venison is fine.

I love Craigslist, I often get meat from people on there.


----------

